# Hi all



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm new here! I'm also fairly new to horses! I don't own one yet but have been leasing for a while and can't wait to own one myself! I absolutely love horses and think they are such beautiful creatures.

I'm excited to be here and to learn a ton from everyone!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Greetings! Watch out.. horses are addictive! LOL! Theres tons of stuff to check out here!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

And I'm not sure if your screen name comes from the movie...but I LOVED that movie as a kid. I've seen it hundreds of times..no joke! haha..

Anyway, have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there!! welcome 

i love your screen name!~


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Well thank you everyone!

Midwest Paint I'm already addicted and I don't even own a horse yet lol. I have loved horses my whole life!

RusticWildFire yes it is from the movie! I loved that movie growing up and I too have seen it a hundred times!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

I have that movie too. I like to watch it on snowy days!

Leasing one is pretty close to having your own.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

when I started riding my grandma got a horse for me to lese. Then she bought me one and welcaome.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I look forward to being a part of this forum


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome, ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------

